# help identify catfish



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

sold as pictus, but i think it is some type of synodontis or mystus. or, do i have a tankbuster? cannot match its coloration and whisker size (as long as fish) with any other fish out there! i cannot properly care for the fish if i do not know about it! PLEASE HELP! 



*H2


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i found out what type: Pimelodus blochii or four-lined pimelodus this guy gets almost 10 inches, so yay! he's going to need to go in my big tank when i get it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad you IDd him. I knew he wasnt a pictus, as i have two of those and they are spotted not striped


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

yep. i thought something was up when he wasn't the same coloration and cost less than half of what the other store charged for pictus.


----------

